
What's the best motivational quote that you have seen? - lelima
After a unsuccessful interview on google a friend told me this quote.<p>&quot;Success consists of going from failure to failure without loss of enthusiasm&quot; 
-Churchill<p>It help me a lot, so I was wondering if you had another similar that can inspire people.
======
ppedra
one i like is... "to begin, begin" it is not inspirational, haha, but helps me
to start something, so is a kind of motivation, right?

